# Part 3 Photos. Mites that thrive in humid conditions and orchid fleck virus



## quietaustralian (Apr 30, 2012)

The Cymbidium Orchid Club of South Australia has allowed me to post these images of orchid fleck virus. Thanks again and my condolences to those who have lost so many treasured plants.
* Photographs by Peter Hall, South Australia*​ 

This is Part 3 of 3.
Part 1 can be found here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25486 




































Photographs by Peter Hall


----------



## fibre (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these pics! They might be very helpful. Do you have pics of Brevipalpus to share too?


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 30, 2012)

fibre said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics! They might be very helpful. Do you have pics of Brevipalpus to share too?



Due to the size of these critters (228 microns long) and the fact that they don't make webs, they are difficult to identify in a collection.

A couple of informative pages:
http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/orn/mites/Brevipalpus_californicus.htm
http://www.rib.okayama-u.ac.jp/pmi/2003/html/OFVe.htm






Photo acknowledgment: University of Florida 
http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/orn/mites/Brevipalpus_sp.htm


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmmmmm so now I'm worried my mini cymbidiums have a virus...

Thankyou for the information, these posts have been very useful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! Bad Juju!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pics


----------

